# Opening Day, lots of opportunities, zero birds



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Brief into, I am new to hunting in general, was introduced to waterfowl hunting 5 seasons ago and have been hooked ever since. As an affluent muskie fisherman since I was a kid, this outdoors event is dang near pushing the adrenaline rush of a large muskie hitting a figure 8 at boat side.

I have a reliable opening day spot, but today was just embarrassing with poor shooting. I have patterned my gun with both Winchester Super X steel #4 and Hevi Metal #4 which seems to be the equivalent of using a vintage G Loomis rod in my eyes. Both pattern roughly the same but the heavy metal does appear to retain velocity at further ranges, obviously. 

With the ammo shortage, and shame on me for not stocking up (another learning experience) the only ammo I could find was Federal Premium Black Cloud #4. It shot fine, never jammed up, no FTF or FTE. I shoot a Remington 870 26" barrel and have shot it for 8 years now. Yes I know I could upgrade, but I like this gun, it fits me well, and really I see no need to upgrade. I use the factory rem choke modified for both waterfowl and trap & skeet. 

My question, and dummy me for not finding time to pattern the gun as I unfortunately live in the city for work, but could this load honestly be that much different as for as point of impact shift? I'm not the best shot in the world , but I know there were three birds that should have dropped today.

Words of advice, criticism, additional questions for more info are welcome. After limiting out in less than ten minutes last opening day with my wife who now hunts with me regularly and is probably a more consistent **** than me it is truly a humbling moment. Just like muskies, once you think you have it figured out another curve ball is thrown.

Today was the first time that I shot with a water proof jacket on, typically I have always been in a t shirt and maybe a hoodie. I was conscience of eye down the the barrel. Any words of advice, idea, could it really have been my ammo? Am I an idiot? Off day? Anyway, it's always an adventure and it was a nice break from the concrete jungle.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

It's wise to pattern but since you didn't you could of yesterday at least water pattern for some confidence,not the best but non the less.In these day's it's getting tougher to stay with a particular brand and load but saying that you're still using a scatter gun.Your 870 from my experience is a 60/40 gun with 60% of the shot being above aim point at 30yds.My friend switched to Boss loads last year and had a very good success rate with them this year he had more than his share of misses so go figure.Ducks especially woodies/teal zig when you zag so they are VERY missable.There are loads out there that have blown centers coming out of certain guns but that's not very common and you can only tell with paper and choke patterning.Chalk it up to a less then productive day and enjoy the sport with your wife,I've missed 1 opener/season in 52 yrs of waterfowling and have had some VERY poor shooting day's including yesterday but I was out there and loved every minute of it.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Went out today and had a great hunt. Like joekacz said, that gun typically does shoot high. These rounds shoot a tad low. Once I figured that out it was on! I would purchase these shells again if that's what's available. They do reach out pretty far, but are a bit slower/delayed at long range. My last bird I probably shouldn't have shot at. I pulled the trigger, nothing, a second later it folded up and hit the water with authority!


----------

